# Yep .. More New Pics .. August 12, 2007



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2007Aug12

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

The pigeon with the brown feathers is quite adorable!!!!

And the baby pigeons are always a hit they are just as CUTE 

And sugar.... I like the 2 dif. color eyes. Isnt true that most cats or dogs born pure white are at higher risk or being blind and or deaf?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sugar is what is called an "odd-eyed" white. Some are deaf. My former Vet boss had one who looked just like Sugar, but Sapphire wasn't deaf. She and Tulip, his Siamese used to sleep together in a basket on his desk. Tulip was a dark Sealpoint and the contrast between the two, was beautiful. 

Sapphire used to sit on the counter so still, many people, walking into the clinic thought she was a statue!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all the newbies!!     

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Boy....you sure have your hands full again....and with injured and young pigeons in great number. How wonderful that the injured pigeon was trying to care for the youngster, such sad stories, but I'm glad they have all found their way to you.

The ducks are precious as is Sugar the cat.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow Terry, you surely are being blessed with all these little guys. 

I am touched by the parent/baby pictures and I sure hope they both thrive. The parent looks like the wings are opal patterned. Really pretty.

Sugar is one gorgeous kitty. I know you'll love having that pretty face around.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Touching bunch you got there....especially the injured adult pigeon trying to care for the baby.

Good luck with Sugar....it's interesting having a deaf cat--I know. My old "Mama" cat who live to be at least 23 yrs old lost her hearing the last couple of years. It took awhile to get used to letting her see me first before I went to pet her or anything....in the beginning, I was constantly surprising her. Also, I tried to limit her "hiding" spaces because she could be VERY hard to find. With the other cats, if I wanted to coax them out of their hiding spaces, all I had to do was run the electric can opener or bang on a food can w/ a spoon. Didn't work w/ Mama though 'cause she couldn't hear it!

Good luck with helping out the new crew of rescues.

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the posts, everyone. Sugar is just a delightful cat though her hiding skills are awesome. The first day home with us, we couldn't find here anywhere, and I'm a pretty experienced cat sleuth. It is amazing how big a cat can fit into a small space .. finally I decided to look into the cabinet under the bathroom sink .. there she was all neatly tucked into the back of the cabinet. Got her out of there and all was well for a day or two, and then she went missing again. This time she had gotten that rather zoftig body kinda stuck half behind and half under the chest of drawers in the bedroom, but again, I found and retrieved her. Since that time, there have been no more disappearances.

All the new incoming are doing OK, and it really is touching to see the bond between the baby that can't stand and the adult with the injured wing. I got a bit more information from animal control about them, and it doesn't appear that the injured adult could be one of the parents, and on closer inspection, it appears that the older bird is just a teenager itself. Regardless, those two are joined at the hip.

Sadly the little Band Tailed pigeon died this morning. It had shown signs of canker and was being treated for it. I thought we had caught the canker in time but apparently there was canker internally that I couldn't see. Though I'm very sorry to have lost this little one, it may have been for the best in the long run.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm sorry the little bandtail died. Is this the same one with the broken beak? Sounds like she just had too much going on.

I got a chance to look at the last pictures (in another thread) of Sticky. You did an amazing job cleaning him up. I would love it if sometime when you get a chance (ha!) if you could detail how you did it. That was one of the toughest I've ever seen and we've had our share. Does he seem to miss the little bandtail?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I'm sorry the little bandtail died. Is this the same one with the broken beak? Sounds like she just had too much going on.
> 
> I got a chance to look at the last pictures (in another thread) of Sticky. You did an amazing job cleaning him up. I would love it if sometime when you get a chance (ha!) if you could detail how you did it. That was one of the toughest I've ever seen and we've had our share. Does he seem to miss the little bandtail?


Yes, the little band tailed with the broken beak and broken leg is the one that died.

Sticky was cleaned up by using Detachol to work as much gunk out of the feathers as possible and then a Dawn bath. I had to do two rounds of Detachol and Dawn to get him to the stage you saw in the latest pictures. I did the first round when he came in and waited until the following day to do the second round.

Here's a link to Detachol: http://www.delasco.com/pcat/3/Dressings/Detachol_Cons/Detachol_Cons/

Little Sticky is now keeping company with the little black pigeon from Performance Testing Labs and seems to be happy with that arrangement. I'm sure s/he wondered what happened to the little band tailed but has settled in nicely with the new pigeon buddy.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You really have your hands full, Terry.....as usual.  All those lucky critters are touching, especially the sparrows and that sweet little teenage pigeon looking out for the baby is so cute. Sugar is a beauty! I wish you lived closer so I could take the (possibly)blind pij off your hands. She would do wonderfully with my guys and gals and one less mouth for you to feed!  Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thanks for the info on the Detachol. Is it available at any pharmacy or Wal-mart?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, thanks for the info on the Detachol. Is it available at any pharmacy or Wal-mart?


I don't know, Maggie. Mine was given to me by the local animal urgent care when they sent me a bird on a glue trap .. kind of a here's the bird and some stuff that should get it safely off the trap and good luck  

If you Google Detachol, there are a number of places that sell it on-line.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Terry, I'll do some sleuthing.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Terry very adorable pics of all your babies. The bird with the vision impairment does it eat on it's own? Ginger my head trauma case looks like she maybe blind in her left eye and her depth perception is off on her right eye. Although the pupil contracts on the left side when you run your finger or anything for that fact she doesn't do anything but on the right side she reacts. Any ideas? She tried for the first time to pick up some seeds the other day and she was off by about 1 1/2 inches. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Cindy,

Neither of the two newer blind youngsters are self feeding yet. I suspect it's going to take a good while to get them to that point. I hope your Ginger will soon be managing seeds on her own and that there is at least some usable eyesight left for her. I use heavy and fairly deep untippable bowls for the seed and keep them topped up all the time for my blind birds. They are able to "scoop" up seeds even if their pecking is not up to par.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank You Terry for the tip I really appreciate any and all advice given to me. She isn't the first bird with eye problems but the most difficult I have had. It will just take time and patience I guess I do have both and can teach her. I will post pictures of all my birds that I have promised now for literally months. I will post them here. I feel so bad for the less fortunate birds and if they have a disability I just can't put them down for something they can't help. So obviously I end up adopting them for life so they have a kind, warm place to call home. Talk to ya later and Thanks again 

Cindy


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Terry what do you mean joined at the hip?

All the new incoming are doing OK, and it really is touching to see the bond between the baby that can't stand and the adult with the injured wing. I got a bit more information from animal control about them, and it doesn't appear that the injured adult could be one of the parents, and on closer inspection, it appears that the older bird is just a teenager itself. Regardless, those two are joined at the hip.Or am I missing something?

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Terry what do you mean joined at the hip?
> 
> Cindy


It was just a term to indicate that those two birds are very closely bonded from an emotional point of view. They are best buddies and want to be together all the time .. same with the little Muscovy ducklings.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, even when birds come in alone, you do a great job of finding them another to buddy with. I'm sure that greatly reduces their stress level!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the little baby that couldn't stand and that was being cared for by the older youngster didn't make it. I had to remove it from its companion this afternoon because it was clearly not doing well and needed to be put into an intensive care situation. It rallied a bit after some fluids and supplemental heat and did a little better for several hours but then quietly slipped away around 7 PM this evening. Losing this one was a real heart breaker  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, darn it, Terry...that IS a real heartbreaker! I am so sorry!

Some passings are harder...this was such a one!

Sending love and hugs

Shi


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

**

Oh dear! Hope that older youngster gets over the grief of losing a companion quickly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Shi and Sue. The older youngster is doing OK. I'm sure it is missing its little bird buddy, and I will try to find another friend for it in the next few days. Since it and the little one came in together, there was no reason to keep them separate after arrival. Now I have to be careful about not exposing someone that has been here for a bit to anything the newer youngster may have brought in. We'll figure something out.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I'm really sorry.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,
Am so sorry you lost the little one.

Margaret


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, Terry, this loss tugs at the heart......

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the condolences .. that surely was a precious little one and a tough one to lose.

Terry


----------

